# BOP Bad Salzdetfurth



## enno112 (28. Mai 2015)

So liebe Biker,
war heute das erste mal mit nem Freund im Bike Outdoor Park in Bad Salzdetfurth und muss sagen, ihr habt dort echt großartiges geleistet

5 ha (?) Gelände mit allem was das Herz begehrt und für wirklich alle "Könnerstufen"!
Ob CC, AM oder Enduro, ob schöne Waldtrails, Drop´s und Sprünge, ich finde ist echt für alle was dabei.
Vor Ort haben wir dann auch Team Manager Olaf vom Focus Rapiro Racing Team getroffen, der uns ein wenig das Gelände erklärt hat und auch zukünftige Baumaßnahmen/Erweiterungen erläutert hat.
Ich finde es nur schade, dass außer auf Frazenbuch nur wenige Info´s zum Bikepark im Netz vorhanden sind (oder ich bin zu blöd zum suchen)?
Der Park verdient echt viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit, da hier in der Umgebung von Hannover dieser doch sehr einmalig ist!
Also an alle; fahrt hin und testet das Gelände. Ist echt ne Reise wert...

Hier noch ein paar "Inpressionen" vom Northshore Teil...


----------



## enno112 (28. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein Video dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Mai 2015)

Was kostet denn die Tageskarte für den Lift?


----------



## enno112 (29. Mai 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Was kostet denn die Tageskarte für den Lift?



 Der war gut....

Spaß bei Seite; Lift gibt es nicht, kurbeln ist angesagt.
DH wie Deister, Braunlage o.ä. ist dort nicht möglich, hab ich ja auch nicht geschrieben!
Und auch kein Vergleich zu unserem Deister daumen, aber eine gute Alternative für etwas "gemäßigtes" fahren und üben!
(meine persönliche Meinung)


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (29. Juni 2019)

Salve! Insgesamt ein unglaublich tolles Areal....Natur pur...und für alle was dabei....Sobald der flowtrail geöffnet wird melde ich mich....spätestens dann.. ;-) Ride one!


----------



## Cheet (15. August 2019)

Hallo,
am Fr. 16.08. wird im BOP der Flowtrail offiziell eröffnet. Der Trail verläuft über eine Up- & Down Schleife.  An die 5 Km, wenn ich nich irre.
Selbstverständlich kostenlos!
Ich war letzte Woche da und vollkommen geplättet was Olaf (Parkmanagement) da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Im oberen Teil eine schön in den Wald eingebettete Brechsandpiste (up wie down).  Im unteren Teil etwas "naturbelassener" mit Anliegern etc.

Impressionen: Uphillstrecke wird noch finalisiert


----------



## Cheet (15. August 2019)

Bilder aus d oberen Abschnitt des Downtrail.   

Vielen Dank an Olaf für die Umsetzung dieser tollen Vision und deinen Einsatz  Dank auch an alle Helferlein & sonstigen Beteiligte


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (15. August 2019)

Top!!!!! Am 16.08.2019 geht´s los!!!!


----------



## Cheet (15. August 2019)

Genau!  offiz. Eröffnung ab 16/00  Ich werds leider nich schaffen


----------



## kuczerek (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe heute Nachmittag den Rollercoaster Flow Trail auf Openstreetmaps abgebildet. Teile der Strecke waren ja schon da, aber die Strecke war nicht für MTBs ausgezeichnet und nicht für Fußgänger gesperrt.
Sollte demnächst auf allen OSM Varianten abrufbar sein.


----------

